# Spalted Maple Lidded Box



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a small lidded box I did out of a scrap piece I cut off the spalted maple vase blank. It is 2 3/4" tall and 1 7/8" across. Finished with brush on lacquer.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie very nice as usual can't even see the seem hardly on the lid to the base. I'll be ready in a couple of weeks for my first lesson building a lathe table today.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't know where this thread has been hiding Bernie, I'm sure had it been visible, there would have been heaps of feedback. It is simply beautiful, a true work of art, the type of work that I dream of becoming capable of.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you Glenmore and Harry. Harry these boxes are easy to make. Ray Key makes them and that is where I got the idea. I made this one start to finish in 20 minutes.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I made this one start to finish in 20 minutes."

Bernie, I think that your forum name should become SPEEDY GONZALES, How you make time to turn wood and repair clocks and still find time for a full time job amazes me.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> "I made this one start to finish in 20 minutes."
> 
> Bernie, I think that your forum name should become SPEEDY GONZALES, How you make time to turn wood and repair clocks and still find time for a full time job amazes me.


It is not easy sometimes Harry. It won't be easy at least for another 160 days.:laugh: Then Kaiti bar the door. Or as the old song goes "Turn Me Loose".:dance3:


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Great work as always Bernie. As Glenmore says, you can barely see the join. (Unlike my hairpiece)


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Pete.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie you are getting as fast as me when I was doing the pens for the troops.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

It helps Glenmore when you realize that you have did around 100 of those. I just photo the best or what isn't sold right away.


----------

